# Heft-DVDs: Gab es da mal World in Conflict drauf?



## Xhan (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, positiv verrückte Community,

ein guter Freund von mir möchte mal das alte Spiel World in Conflict zocken. Bevor ich ihn in den Einzelhandel schicke, um 6,99 Euro zu investieren, habe ich nochmal überlegt, ob das nicht mal auf einer Heft-DVD dabei war und IRGENDWO an einem meiner beiden Wohnorte in IRGENDEINER Schublade schon liegt.

Frage: Kann man irgendwo herausfinden ob und in welcher Ausgabe das Game dabei wa?

ich komme mit keinem Archiv weiter.... Oder kann sich jemand vielleicht sogar erinnern?


Schon mal besten Dank für die ernst gemeinte Hilfe!


----------



## turbosnake (26. Oktober 2011)

Falls es auf einer CD drauf war ist es die cut Version ab 16!
Das nur mal als Hinweis.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Oktober 2011)

Ja gab es in der CBS 8 2011 leider ohne add on


----------



## Eftilon (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo es ist momentan auf einer Heft CD, ich glaube auf der PC Action oder PC Games. Ich glaube ohne die Add-ons



lg


----------

